# Has anybody from USA ordered Wheels from Wiggle UK?



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I am about to order a set of wheels from them, and I am not sure if Tax and duty apply when they are shipped to USA. Has any of you have ordered wheels from them? are you satisfied with the whole experience? did you pay taxes and duty? How about their package, is it done well enough to be safe for shipping overseas?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Frankuota said:


> I am about to order a set of wheels from them, and I am not sure if Tax and duty apply when they are shipped to USA. Has any of you have ordered wheels from them? are you satisfied with the whole experience? did you pay taxes and duty? How about their package, is it done well enough to be safe for shipping overseas?


No not wheels but I have placed orders with them where the box was as big and the contents as breakable as wheels for all practical purposes the same thing.

It was uneventful. Placed the order....received it.....then end.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Frankuota said:


> Has anybody from USA ordered Wheels from Wiggle UK?


No. No one ever.

(Duty is completely random. 1 out of 20 gets stopped and a duty levied. Odds are it won't happen, but when it does, you lose all of the savings from ordering from the UK.)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> (Duty is completely random. 1 out of 20 gets stopped and a duty levied. Odds are it won't happen, but when it does, you lose all of the savings from ordering from the UK.)


There's a whole load of misinformation about "duty" on imported stuff. I'm aware you have a bike shop Platy, and it would help you if some of this misinformation was out there.

The people who are the experts in any area is the local customs & excise department of the government, whatever its name is in our own area. They make the rules and enforce them. I'm in Canada so I deal with Canada Customs. Everyone, who imports stuff, should know the rules as otherwise they may get a surprise when their stuff is delivered.

"Duty" is usually used on these forums as a catch-all term but it is really very specific. 

*Duty* is a fee levied to "tax" imported stuff that is competing with locally-produced stuff. Usually, on bike parts *there is no Duty*. Bike clothing and complete bikes - maybe. The Customs house will tell anyone who calls if there is any Duty on what they wish to import and what the percentage is.

*Brokerage Fees* - the costs incurred in bringing a shipment through Customs. Brokers like FedEx have the highest fees as their service is "for profit". In Canada, the post office will act as your Broker (if the package comes via the mail service) and up here they charge a $5 flat fee. FedEx will be MUCH higher. Friends don't let friends use shippers like FedEx. I will not accept them as a shipper for imported stuff. 

*Taxes* - up here in Ontario Canada, all packages going thru Customs are supposed to incur our local taxes. That's 13% for me. Those taxes are no different than if I shopped at the LBS. It's to level the playing field somewhat. 

Many times (for me about 2 or 3 outta 5 times) I pay nothing. The parcel guy just hands me the box. Other times he nips me for the charges. It's totally random and at the whim of the Customs person. Under a certain value (I forget - $20?) charges are just not levied.

So then your statement of "you lose all of the savings from ordering from the UK" *could be* far from true. If I got nipped for everything (Brokerage fee and Taxes) I would pay $5 more than going to the LBS. But as almost everything I get mailorder from the USA or UK is about 50% of what I would pay in a Canadian LBS anyway (that's 100% of all my bike parts and has been for almost 40 years) it's a massive savings for me. Of course if the buyer is clueless and lets carriers like FedEx handle their parcel then your statement could be true - or close to it.

For instance - the Vittoria OpenCorsa EvoCX 320tpi tires I got from Ribble were $33 each (on sale) plus shipping with no post office charges. They would be well over $70 up here.

So all this is very dependent on where the receiver lives and what the rules are in their area (state? country?) and the mood of the Brokerage guy on the day.

Buyers should do their homework and know whether it's a bargain or not.


----------



## Mightee23 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> There's a whole load of misinformation about "duty" on imported stuff. I'm aware you have a bike shop Platy, and it would help you if some of this misinformation was out there.
> 
> The people who are the experts in any area is the local customs & excise department of the government, whatever its name is in our own area. They make the rules and enforce them. I'm in Canada so I deal with Canada Customs. Everyone, who imports stuff, should know the rules as otherwise they may get a surprise when their stuff is delivered.
> 
> ...


+1

I've always wondered. Thanks for detailed explanation.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

i also find that wheels are not any cheaper compared to what you can buy them for locally. Especially if your LBS gives you a discount.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

r1lee said:


> i also find that wheels are not any cheaper compared to what you can buy them for locally. Especially if your LBS gives you a discount.


That's why I wrote "Buyers should do their homework and know whether it's a bargain or not."


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> That's why I wrote "Buyers should do their homework and know whether it's a bargain or not."


How is $467 at Wiggle compared to over $800 at all the LBS in my area.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Frankuota said:


> How is $467 at Wiggle compared to over $800 at all the LBS in my area.


I charge a "Mike T. Math Fee" for figuring that out for you - 37.5%


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

I have ordered a wheelset from Wiggle and had no problems. They were nicely packaged and here in Canada I had to pay a $10 handling fee plus HST. With all that, it was a great deal.


----------



## orlowskij (Aug 5, 2012)

I picked up a pair of MTB wheels from them last year. Big savings, fast shipping, no issues.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

I have purchased three sets of wheels from Wiggle. Two were Campagnolo Shamal Two-Way Fit and the third set was Campagnolo Khamsin. I was charged a fee on the second set of Shamals when I picked them up at the Post Office. I believe it was approx. $45 and I don't recall what it was for. I have probably ordered 10 saddles (Selle Italia kit carbonios and Selle San Marco Regal-e) as well as 4 sets of Keo Ti Blade pedals and I haven't paid any duty or other fees since. 
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mrwirey said:


> .....pedals and I haven't paid any duty


There is a very good chance there is no Duty levied on bicycle parts. There isn't where I live.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you all, very much appreciated.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> ... Duty is completely random. 1 out of 20 gets stopped and a duty levied. Odds are it won't happen, but when it does, you lose all of the savings from ordering from the UK.


I _strongly _disagree. I was once charged duty on a wheelset and it was only about 6-8% of the purchase price. 

Seeing as UK wheel prices can be as much as 30% lower, it's still a huge savings. 

Also consider that you'll pay a lot in state sales taxes, if bought locally. Calif sales tax is another 9-10% (!!) depending on county & city.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

At the beginning of 2011, I bought a complete bike (2009 Rocky Mountain Vertex RSL 50 *leftover*) from ChainReactionCyles....shipping was $100 I think. But no tax and no fees. Bike arrived in less than a week & in perfect condition.

If I recall correctly, bike shipped from Northern Ireland.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

johnnydm said:


> I have ordered a wheelset from Wiggle and had no problems. They were nicely packaged and here in Canada I had to pay a $10 handling fee plus HST. With all that, it was a great deal.


Which wheels? And what were you quoted here?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

My LBS here in Toronto gave me the following deals. I'll be surprised if any of you can find it cheaper online or in the UK.

2012 Zipps 303 fc clincher with 4000s tires and bontrager x lite tubes tax in - $2260.
2013 reynolds aero 58/72 combo tax in $2400.

I have yet to find zipps at any online stores below what I paid for them, it's been a full season to.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Which wheels? And what were you quoted here?


Shimano RS80, I went to my LBS and they quoted me over $800, the lowest I could find was $599 Online at JensonUSA. and $467 at Wiggle, I found and even better deal from another retailer from UK Merlin cycles for $434 so I ordered from them this morning.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

r1lee said:


> My LBS here in Toronto gave me the following deals. I'll be surprised if any of you can find it cheaper online or in the UK.
> 
> 2012 Zipps 303 fc clincher with 4000s tires and bontrager x lite tubes tax in - $2260.
> 2013 reynolds aero 58/72 combo tax in $2400.
> ...


That's over $2000.. I could not even allow myself to dream that high.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've ordered a wheel from them. No problem. Came within a week. 



> i also find that wheels are not any cheaper compared to what you can buy them for locally. Especially if your LBS gives you a discount.


You're kidding right? 
I've never seen anything close price-wise, in the US local or not, to what you can get overseas....and I have a Masters in internet shopping.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to buy these wheels here and keep the deal inside our country, and I am willing to pay a bit more to support our locas shops, but in this case there is no where near comparison.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

maximum7 said:


> I've ordered a wheel from them. No problem. Came within a week.
> 
> 
> You're kidding right?
> I've never seen anything close price-wise, in the US local or not, to what you can get overseas....and I have a Masters in internet shopping.


there are somethings that are definately cheaper. But how does an American made wheel cheaper across the pond then natively in the US/Canada?

If your LBS is not going to give you a deal on a set of wheels, that's up to them, but shopping for wheels in the UK is not cheaper for all brands.

I hope you didn't get your masters from University of Phoenix.
Maybe also consider a masters in B&M shopping.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have ordered many items from Wiggle, SJS Cycles, ProBikeKit, Chain Reaction and other British websites and have never been charged customs or duties. I have never ordered a wheelset, but have bought Carradice bags, tires, bar tape, derailleurs, shifters, panniers, racks and other parts.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

I ordered a set of Miche wheels form them two years ago. The shipping was free and, they arrived in a timely manner (seven days form order) in a very sturdy wheel box and I wasn't charged a duty, fee or tax.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I hope you didn't get your masters from University of Phoenix.
> Maybe also consider a masters in B&M shopping.


Please. You do not know of what you speak. 

Let see....
My first road bike, 2 Townies and a kids bike from the local shop.
My second and 3 road bikes, I drove 3 hours away to buy because no one local carried what I wanted. Took a friend with me and he found a bike, so that's 3 more from a sorta LBS. 
I buy all my clothes mainly from Biketiresdirect.com which is local for me. Cappo, Assos, PI, Castelli...
I've referred 4 people to be fitted at the LBS where I was fitted. 
I bought my wife's bike from Jenson USA. Still in the States. 

What I won't do is pay $900 for a wheelset I can get from Wiggle for $450. 
I live in Portland, OR. You know, the place voted the #1 for cycling in the country, and where there's a bike shop on almost every corner that charges full list for everything. 
I wanted a set of Ritchey Evo bars. The cheapest I could find was full list for $329.00 at Rivercity. A high-end place that is crawling with customers all day long. I found them at Excelsports which is in Colorado for $189.00. 
Please tell me why my local shop can't sell it for that, but the LBS in Colorado can? 
I can go on and on about what else I've bought, but that's not what this thread is about. 

Please take care in handing out condescending comments next time. 

I can go on and on about what else I've bought, but that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

:mad2:

So what are you trying to say? You buy a lot so therefore u know more? Lol
I can name a thousand things the exact opposite of your experience. The idea was to tell the OP to shop and make sure he is getting the best deal, not ALL things are cheaper across the pond (we are talking about wiggle here, you know, UK?, title of thread).

Just like I can name a dozen things I've just bought the last month from my lbs that no one online can touch in terms of pricing. But that's not what this thread is about is it?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, you're barking up your own tree. Maybe re-read my post a little more carefully.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Another data point --

Last Wednesday March 20, ordered a wheelset from Wiggle. Selected the free shipping option, via Parcel Force (a unit of their gov't mail service).

Arrived today, just 5 days later, and NO duty imposed


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I got the Shimano RS 80 wheels from Merlin Cycles in UK, $434 no S/H, taxes or duties.
I think is a really good deal. They look real nice and light to my standars.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ordered a set of Fulcrums from Wiggle Tues nite, the 26th. Got here yesterday 4/1. So basically 4 days. No duties or tax either.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

This was the first time I ordered from Wiggle. Got a set of Dura Ace C24 9000 for a price that couldn't even be close here in the states. Paid like $6 for the fast shipping. Got here in 5 days. No custom of any kind. Pretty sure I'll not be using PBK any longer. Their service is getting not very good.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

deleted


----------



## kop89 (Jun 12, 2014)

For those of you in USA who ordered wheelsets from Wiggle recently, which carrier delivered the box? DHL or US Postal?

I am wondering if DHL delivers the package, do they assess duties and fees 100% of the time?

Thanks!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

kop89 said:


> For those of you in USA who ordered wheelsets from Wiggle recently, which carrier delivered the box? DHL or US Postal?
> 
> I am wondering if DHL delivers the package, do they assess duties and fees 100% of the time?
> 
> Thanks!


My wheel ordering wasn't very "recent".
But in March 2013, ordered a Campy Zonda wheelset, was delivered via USPS, and no fees or duties.

In July 2013, I ordered a Zipp 404 wheelset. This one delivered by DHL, and again no duties or fees.

I don't know if it's because DHL is the now the USA "hand-off" carrier for larger boxes, or whether it's random on the US end.


I ended up returning the Zipp wheelset, and the 2 individual wheel boxes taped together were too big for USPS. I had to ship the 2 Zipp boxes separately via USPS, and the return freight was substantially higher that way :-(
Conjecture: boxes too big for USPS, will hand-off to DHL in USA.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

tom_h said:


> My wheel ordering wasn't very "recent".
> But in March 2013, ordered a Campy Zonda wheelset, was delivered via USPS, and no fees or duties.
> 
> In July 2013, I ordered a Zipp 404 wheelset. This one delivered by DHL, and again no duties or fees.
> ...


all I can think to say is that by some magical means, DHL, a courier business, decided that you were going to have a brokerage service for free that is not offered to lesser mortals.

good for you. it didn't happen to me.


----------



## kop89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I will take the gamble and order FFWD F6R wheelset from Wiggle.
I just ordered 2 tires and a cassette from PBK last week and got slapped for the first time ever with fees.


You have recently placed an overseas order for the following that is subject to the United States Customs process:
Product: SHIMANO DURA-ACE CS-9000 BICYCLE CASSETTE - 11 SPE, CONTINENTAL COMPETITION 22 TUBULAR ROAD TYRE BLACK
Shipper: THE HUT GROUP
Declared Value: $565.96
You are required to pay the following United States Customs Duty and related fees in order to clear customs and have your parcel shipped to you:

Customs Duty: $1.96Advancement Fee: $6.50Handling Fee: $15.00TOTAL: *$23.46

*

<tbody id="yui_3_16_0_1_1402622381186_2702" style="width: 151px;">

</tbody>
Strange - my total order was only $311, but somehow it was declared as $565.

I have ordered lots of things from Wiggle, CRC, PBK, Bikeinn in the past, which includes big heavy items (EVOC bike bag) and this is a first, kind of surprising considering the size of the package.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I've ordered wheels from PBK, and while the price and delivery experience were both good, I would not order wheels from overseas again because of the potential hassle if warranty service is required.

I'm presently dealing with warranty service for Time pedals that I bought from PBK, and I wish I had spent more money and purchased the pedals either locally or from a USA retailer.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a thread dealing with the increasing use of brokers by UK retailers. It would appear that Wiggle, PBK, and Merlin are now using them.

In using a broker you are almost 100% sure of being charged duties, taxes, and a handling fee.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/pbk-wiggle-now-using-brokerages-fees-not-so-hot-deal-323375.html


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> There is a thread dealing with the increasing use of brokers by UK retailers. It would appear that Wiggle, PBK, and Merlin are now using them. ... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ho...g-brokerages-fees-not-so-hot-deal-323375.html


_Cross posted both here and that other thread:
_
I'm in Calif USA & often buy from Wiggle. But my most recent order is 4mo ago, on Feb 25, 2014

I never select the "expedited dispatch" option, and certainly never select the "fast" or "courier" option.

All my packages, including large boxes of wheelsets, and my last (Feb 2014) small package, always started with Parcel Force or UK Royal Mail as the original shipper (their labels still on package).

>> Is, or is not, that still true?

>> Those of you who got charged fees, was the originating shipper Parcel Force or Royal Mail, or was it DHL?

For me , almost everything has handed off to USPS (government postal service) in the US. 

The only "recent" exception was a Zipp wheelset in July 2013, which exceeded USPS size limits and handed off to DHL in the US.
Guess I was lucky, since DHL did not charge anything & I was never billed for any extra costs.

In fact, the only time I was ever charged duty (but no brokerage fee) was from USPS about 2.5 yrs ago.

Given there is so much "free overseas shipping" from Wiggle & Ribble nowadays, probably that's how these shippers make money to stay in business.


----------

